# Griz's no fail baked beans



## griz400 (May 14, 2017)

We have been making these for like 10 years or so, and haven't had a complaint .....













IMG_1787 (1).JPG



__ griz400
__ May 14, 2017






We use 2 cans van camp backed beans drained, 

2 cans pinto beans drained

2 cans large lima beans drained

about 10-12 slices of bacon, cooked and cut into pieces

1 cup of your favorite bbq sauce

6 tablespoons of brown sugar

3 teaspoons of cider vinegar

3 tablespoons of pepper sauce

2 whole onions ( we use vidalia )

you can add 1 green pepper chopped up -- optional 

cook and stir chopped onions, pepper, and bacon until soft and bacon is browned

add all to a large foil pan, stir it all up, put on smoker 2-3 hrs, stirring occasionally .......

as in this picture above, when we smoke a butt like this, we also add some meat from it as well .... enjoy













IMG_1772 (1).JPG



__ griz400
__ May 14, 2017






also dont forget the Publix key lime pie ......lol.............


----------



## griz400 (May 14, 2017)

My little nephews and nieces call em cowboy beans ..... i usually add cut up hot dogs for them


----------



## sanbrew (May 14, 2017)

That's sounds great! I had been wanting to try beans in the smoker. Plus, key lime pie is always a good call.


----------



## griz400 (May 14, 2017)

... you will have a positive response from all members from your bbq and if you add the hotdogs cut up in the recipe all the kids will say shake and bake


----------



## sanbrew (May 14, 2017)

Sounds like we have next weekend figured then. Though, no Publix. I miss that store from a year I spent living in Florida.


----------



## griz400 (May 14, 2017)

If you make these beans on a smoker your grandchildren  will say hey,these beans are kickin


----------



## griz400 (May 14, 2017)

Sanbrew said:


> Sounds like we have next weekend figured then. Though, no Publix. I miss that store from a year I spent living in Florida.


tell me how every one  likes em ,,,,,


----------



## SmokinAl (May 15, 2017)

Great looking beans & I love Publix Key Lime pie too!

Al


----------



## tropics (May 15, 2017)

Beans sound good all of it looked good nice job.

Richie


----------



## weev (May 15, 2017)

Beans sounded real good until the lima bean part man I hate them things   lol      and that pie looks awesome   key lime was my Dads favorite


----------



## griz400 (May 21, 2017)

here is another / better pic of beans













IMG_0070.JPG



__ griz400
__ May 21, 2017


----------



## griz400 (Jul 7, 2017)

Had to make a batch of beans, and finish up all leftovers we had all week ... 













IMG_0377.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jul 7, 2017






got a vacation after tomorrow, off for like 9 days, with a birthday Sunday, wife want to try a smoked, possibly stuffed pork crown roast .... If I can find a good one will do sometime this week ..

picked up some poblano peppers , gonna stuff and wrap them, maybe a fattie , etc, etc


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 7, 2017)

I think we're all on the same page here. Lol [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## tropics (Jul 14, 2017)

They look great I hope I have another Hock in the freezer

Richie


----------

